# Swim squad Yokohama



## Trumpetman (Oct 16, 2015)

Dear all,

My family and I are possibly moving to Yokohama in 2016. We have an 11 year old who is a very keen squad swimmer. 

Does anybody know of good swim squads appropriate for foreign students in Yokohama?

Cheers


----------

